# Lion Kills 42 Midget Wrestlers



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

http://www.fmft.net/archives/BBC_NEWS.htm

Looks like it was a "short" fight


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Saw that earlier this year.

You know what the lion said afterward?

"They tasted like chicken."


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow.... I wonder what the midgit population of Cambodia was _before_ the match? It must have been a bit of work trying to replace that many guys for next weeks league matches.


----------



## mattvelline (Mar 25, 2003)

You know....just when you thought it can't get any WEIRDER!!!
Instead of jumping right to the top of the food chain, Maybe they should have started out small....like say.....gerbil herding.......just a thought.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Now thats funny.... :lol:


----------



## dakotaoutdoors (May 16, 2005)

And I thought that my job could be stressful. Just imagine the pregame pep talk.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Doesn't Iron Mike Tyson need some money?
Sounds like his type of fight.
TC


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Now that there is funny.....but not true.

Another Urban Legend I am told by Snopes.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

UUUGGGHHH!!!!!!!! Why can't this be true!?! It is way too funny to be a lie!!!!! Not many things funnier than midget maiming!!!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

lol are you kidding me? that is some funny ****. shows how dumb people are.

mark


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

goldhunter470 said:


> ...midget maiming


Now that's funny!


----------

